# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en el Guadiana (Badajoz)

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Como me estoy poniendo un poco pesado subiendo aves al hilo del Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz, he decidido abrir este hilo para poder ir subiendo las aves (fundamentalmente acuáticas) que pueda fotografiar en mis paseos por el río de mi ciudad.

Ayer, antes de ir a la zona de Zafra, donde F.Lázaro y yo hicimos reportajes de tres embalses de esa zona que ya subiremoms al foro, di un paseo por el río y pude fotografiar varias aves que os voy a ir subiendo. Para empezar, váis a tener oportunidad de ver una serie de imágenes de dos patos peleando por una hembra (si yo supiera quizás debería codificar la película erótica que os voy a mostrar). Aquí están las fotos:





















Una pausa para publicidad y sigo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo el reportaje con estas instantáneas:






















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y aquí están las últimas.











Y con estos jueguecitos, ya sabéis lo que pasa:



Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines, bonito reportaje y bonito final.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os voy a subir otra secuencia de imágenes de una gaviota que vi el pasado sábado en el Guadiana con un pez en el pico; las fotos las tomé desde el puente de la Autonomía, y cuando se dió cuenta de mi presencia se largó:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Los Terrines... Sin duda unas imágenes dignas de un documental!! Un saludo y parece que tenía miedo de que le quitases la comida.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Las gaviotas que estábamos acostumbrado a verlas en la costa, ahora están por todos lados, esas se comen a su padres por los pies.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Las gaviotas que estábamos acostumbrado a verlas en la costa, ahora están por todos lados, esas se comen a su padres por los pies.
> Un saludo a todos.


Por las patas, se los comen por las patas  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Los terrines, se nos cae la baba, jeje. Muchas gracias por ellas  :Smile: 




> Por las patas, se los comen por las patas


Es igual Luján, una vez que se lo zampe... al estómago le va a dar lo mismo que sean pies o patas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas de una garza real, también del sábado pasado:





















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os voy a subir algunas fotos de otras gaviotas el mismo día que las anteriores fotos:



















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir el resto de mi visita del sábado pasado al Guadiana en Badajoz.

Empiezo por un mirlo (creo) que estaba en el hornabeque en la margen derecha del Puente de Palmas:





Un gato estaba en el paseo de la margen izquierda:



Y varias aves acuáticas:











Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas tomas Los terrines  :Smile: 

Ya veo que le estás sacando buen rendimiento a la cámara. Buena colección de bichos tendrás ya no???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un abrazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Esa última es de una gaviota?
El otro día descubría que nadan como los patos...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Los terrines

Desde luego, F.Lázaro, la colección de bichos aumenta día a día; si no fueran fotos mi casa parecería el arca de Noé.

Embalses al 100%, creo que sí, que es una gaviota; probablemente un ejemplar inmaduro de gaviota patiamarilla.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Voy a subiros las fotos de animales que encontré a mi paso el pasado domingo en la excursión que hice por la margen derecha del Guadiana por Badajoz, partiendo del azud, y río abajo.

Empiezo por unos azulones:









Sigo con una gaviota:





A continuación , unas garzas reales:





Estas dos no estoy seguro, pero podrían ser la misma garza real:





Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con unas cigüeñuelas:















Y ahora, un par de golondrinas (creo):





Termino con mi excursión del domingo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines el mirlo es macho, tiene el pico amarillo, las hembras y los jóvenes los tienen pardos.

----------


## Los terrines

Y aquí, unas garcillas bueyeras:







Y, para terminar, una garceta común:







Y esto es todo, amigos; un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Creo que es una garza en vuelo. 



Me encanta estos reportajes y gracias Los terrines por las muchas horas que dedicas para que los demás disfrutemos.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Los terrines

Frfmfrfm, yo no estoy seguro, pero me parece que es de la familia de las gaviotas, aunque no se de qué tipo. No me parece una garza, porque creo que todas ellas tiene el pescuezo muy largo, y las patas también, sobresaliendo las patas de la cola cuando están volando. Sin embargo, la de la foto tiene el cuelllo grueso, y las patas no sobresalen de la cola. A ver qué os parece.

Un cordial saludo a todos, y gracias de antemano por la ayuda en la  identificación.

----------


## Luján

A mí la verdad es que tampoco me parece una garza.

Más bien parece de otra familia.


Ah, y lo que creíste que eran golondrinas, si eran iguales, se movían igual, pero eran marrones en vez de negras, seguramente fueran bencejos, que vienen a ser lo mismo, pero de campo.

----------


## jason

La primera de las golondrinas es un avión, la segunda parece un vencejo y la otra parece una gaviota reidora. Hala, más opiniones :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por las identificaciones, jason; la verdad es que con las golondrinas, aviones y vencejos tengo dos graves problemas: el primero identificarlas, y el segundo, enfocarlas. Tienen un regate que ni Garrincha en sus mejores tiempos.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Fácil, vencejo negros hace los nidos en las juntas de los edificios, la golondrina tiene el collar rojo o corbata y son urbanas, el avión es igual pero sin collar rojo, un poco más chico, los nido suelen hacerlos en roquedos y son muy normales en las presas.
Los aviones no hacen los nido en las casas.
Además llevan conviviendo hace miles de años y aunque parezca mentira no se hacen la competencia.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hay  más especies pero la confusión de ahora es en  dos clases la Garza Real y el Martinete Común.
Esta es Martinete común, yo he puesto solo Garza para diferenciarla de la real.
Lo del cuello largo es cuando esta aposadas ( la Real al volar ) son de las pocas aves que vuelan con el cuello encogido.  



Un saludo a todos, estas mismas preguntas ya me las había realizado yo antes, pero siempre me puedo equivocar.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Pues ahora sí creo que tienes razón; se trata de un martinete común. Muchas gracias por la aclaración, frfmfrfm.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas, todas. Muchas gracias por esta coleccion.
Saludos

----------


## jason

Bueno, pues hay que descubrirse ante los que saben de verdad. Nunca los he visto con esta claridad desde abajo, son un poco esquivos y siempre los vi haciendo percha en alguna rama. Vaya con el martinete :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer estuve en el Guadiana, poco antes de su llegada a Badajoz, en una zona que hacía más de treinta años que no visitaba. Se trata de un azud antiguo que han reconstruido hace un par de años, y que se ve desde la carretera de Cáceres. Me acerqué dando un paseo, por lo que pronto subiré las fotos en el hilo del Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz.

Ahora os voy a subir algunas fotos de unos peces subiendo por el azud (no vi a ninguno conseguir escalarlo, pero un pescador me dijo que en ocasiones lo logran). La primera foto es muy curiosa, porque en ella se puede observar a un pescador con la caña echada por encima del azud, mientras que un pez (creo que se trata de un barbo) intenta subir justo a su espalda:









Es curioso, porque trataban de subir por el azud, y no vi a ninguno intentarlo por la escala de peces que había al lado.  La pena es que no llevaba el objetivo grande, por lo que están hechas  con el 70-200.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## jason

Por favor Terrines sigue poniendo todas estas fotos, me alegras el día. Y sí, los peces como los mamiferos suelen hacer caso omiso de las obras de "ayuda" de pasos.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas fotos Los Terrines como ya te dije otras veces dignas de  *National Geographic...*Gran suerte la que tiene el foro con tenerte dentro de él.
Y que sabes que te lo agradece mucho.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir las últimas fotos del pasado primero de mayo en mi paseo por el Guadiana:

Empiezo poe este pequeñín, que no se si es un acentor



A continuación, creo que se trata de una lavandera blanca:



Las siguientes son de unos azulones:





Y éste, que no puede volar:



Y aquí, creo que podría ser un vencejo:



Y con estas dos fotos, mejor que me ayudéis:





Y esto es todo, un saludo cordial a todos, y gracias de antemano por la colaboración para aclarar mis dudas.

----------


## REEGE

Por mi parte todo correcto y unas fotos preciosas... Nos estamos haciendo unos expertos en animales gracias a tus fotos!!
Un saludo y que paseos más bonitos realizas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias los Terrines por los reportajes.
Nos lo pasamos a lo grande.
Un saludo.

----------


## jason

Pues creo que has tenido la suerte de fotografiar un vencejo pálido :EEK!:  Es el primero que veo y por eso me sonaba raro, esa mancha blanca debajo del pico, las franjas más cenicientas en las alas. Enhorabuena y buen ojo con el acentor.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Acabo de volver de dar un paseo por el Guadiana, desde el azud en dirección río abajo, por la margen izquierda. Como salí  muy temprano y no había buena luz, no llevé el objetivo grande, monté el Sigma 70-200 (2.8) con un duplicador 1,4.

Os subo las fotos, empezando por varias de una garcilla que se mostró sorprendentemente permisiva con mi presencia:











Ahora unos azulones con una cigüeña:



Aquí los ánades reales sin compañía:



Y aquí, en el azud:



Y termino con una garcilla y una cigüeña en vuelo:





Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas como siempre Los Terrines... esos ánades si que están solitos, pero el de detrás pronto nos traerá más...jejeje
Saludos y la garcilla preciosa!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos de fauna en el Guadiana tomadas esta mañana en Badajoz:

Empiezo por un vencejo pálido (fijaros que su cuerpo parece el de un pez, tiene hasta escamas):



Estos tres que rodean al paramotor, también podrían ser vencejos



Unas garcillas:



Otras acuáticas:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Los Terrines, un buen paseo.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os sub algunas fotos del paseo que dí el sábado al amanecer por la margen izquerda del Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz, desde el azud y río abajo:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El domingo pude hacer muchas fotos en el Guadiana, margen derecha, entre el azud y la frontera portuguesa (zona conocida como el Rincón de Caya-Caia); hoy os voy a subir algunas cigüeñuelas que tomé en aquella zona:



















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

La tercera foto de ésta tirada que se ven las gotas de agua que caen... IMPRESIONANTE!!
Gracias Los Terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues el domingo, además de las cigüeñuelas, pude fotografiar otro montón de especies. Aquí tenéis una garza imperial, garcetas, garcillas, y martinetes  (si me confundo no dudéis en corregirme):





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jason

Preciosas, enhorabuena.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Increíble Los terrines.
Gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir algunas del pasado fin de semana que se habían quedado atrás; primero las del sábado:







Y ahora las del domingo:



Creo que es la primera urraca en vuelo que os subo:









Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer tomé algunas fotos de fauna en mi paseo matutino por el Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz; para no cansaros, voy a empezar por subiros unas de "pajaritos", empezando por éste, que no soy capaz de identificar (espero vuestra ayuda):





Continúo con otro, que no estoy seguro, pero podría ser un chorlitejo chico (estaba en el azud):





Y termino con algunas que tomé a una abubilla, que estaba en el Rivillas (afluente del Guadiana por la izquierda, con el que se une en Badajoz):













Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El primer pájaro lo conocemos como "mimi" (Pico de Coral Común: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estrilda_astrild), no se ve demasiado bien, pero parece un macho. Este pájaro lo soltaron en Portugal allá por los 60 creo, se extendió a la zona de Badajoz y la vega sobre los 80 y a partir de los 90 ya también se han detectado en Andalucía, Galicia, etc.

Los aficionados a los pájaros lo suelen capturar para cruzarlo con otras aves, además de que es muy fácil de mantenerlo en cautividad, aunque esta práctica está prohibida desde el último decreto de especies invasoras de 2011.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, Federico, creo que tienes razón, se trata de un pico de coral.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No había visto este pájaro en mi vida.
Los exóticos nos invaden.
Gracias F. Làzaro.
Un saludo a todos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del viernes pasado, en al Guadiana, poco antes de llegar a Badajoz; se trata de unos galgos, como podéis ver:

















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, ya nos has puesto fotos de galgos y liebres, por separado.

Ahora sólo te falta ponerlas con los dos a la vez, es decir, una buena serie de capturas de una carrera de galgos, sin duda, un espectáculo precioso.

----------


## REEGE

Galgos... unos perros preciosos y que al final de las campañas de caza y concursos, vemos a muchos de ellos vagar por nuestras carreteras y campos.
Una verdadera pena para éstos fieles amigos del hombre.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Galgos... unos perros preciosos y que al final de las campañas de caza y concursos, *vemos a muchos de ellos vagar por nuestras carreteras y campos*.
> Una verdadera pena para éstos fieles amigos del hombre.


Eso los que tienen "suerte". Otros con menos "suerte", acaban colgados de un árbol o con un tiro...  :Mad: 

El que no los quiera, pues que los lleve a algún centro o algo para otros que sí los quieran como animal de compañía o para tenerlos en el campo o algo. Pero que por favor, no hagan lo que he visto una vez, adoptar a un galgo para meterlo en un piso de Madrid como animal de compañía. Eso es casi tan grave o más que abandonarlo. Hacerle eso a un galgo es torturarlo.

El galgo necesita campo, la ciudad la odia.

----------


## Los terrines

Sin embargo, los galgos que fotografié tenían un aspecto magnífico, y la persona que los acompañaba me aseguró que los saca al campo diariamente. Ahora os voy a subir las últimas fotos de aves que tomé el pasado viernes en el Guadiana:

Empiezo por estas dos gallinetas comunes que estaban en el cauce del Rivillas, junto a su desembocadura en el Guadiana:

















Y para terminar, dos de un martinete:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonitas fotos como siempre.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## Phoracantha

> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Os voy a subir las últimas fotos del pasado primero de mayo en mi paseo por el Guadiana:
> 
> Empiezo poe este pequeñín, que no se si es un acentor


vaya reportaje, enhorabuena

este es una tarabilla común.

un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas cigüeñuelas que fotografié el pasado domingo un poco más abajo del azud, en la margen derecha del Guadiana:





















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunos patos del pasado sábado en el Guadiana:





















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Por las primeras fotos de los patos, parece ser que es un buen año de cria, no?? jejeje
Menuda prole llevan.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del sábado pasado:

















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unas fotos del sábado; en las primeras podéis ver unos martinetes, y en las siguientes una libélula:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Este pajarito lo fotografié ayer junto al azud del Guadiana, en Badajoz, y no tuvo inconveniente en mostrarme las dos mejillas. No estoy seguro, pero podría ser un cistícola buitrón, aunque no descarto otras especies:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Os pongo unas imágenes del pasado sábado un poco más abajo del azud de Badajoz, en las margen derecha del Guadiana; en las primeras podéis ver una garceta grande (creo) en vuelo, y en las dos últimas una cigüeñuela que se encontraba en una charca y pude fotografiar entre la maleza:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os pongo las últimas del pasado sábado en la margen derecha unos cientos de metros río abajo del azud:



















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## angelgar0284

quisiera contar con la suerte y el talento que uds tienen para capturar imagenes tan buenas. estoy gratamente impresionada!

slds

----------


## perdiguera

Hola, angelgar0284, bienvenida al foro.
Te escribo en este tu quinto mensaje aparte de para darte la bienvenida, para decirte que puedes participar en cualquier hilo que te guste aportando fotos que seguro que tendrás y muy buenas.
A nosotros nos encantan.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> quisiera contar con la suerte y el talento que uds tienen para capturar imagenes tan buenas. estoy gratamente impresionada!
> 
> slds


El talento se aprende, y la suerte.....


bueno, la suerte hay que buscarla. Tendrás más en aquellos sitios donde hay más bichos que fotografiar y permiten un acercamiento mayor.

Bienvenido.

----------


## perdiguera

Bienvenida, Luján, bienvenida, que en el mensaje anterior de ella, en este mismo hilo, está "gratamente impresionada".

----------


## Los terrines

También mi bienvenida a angelgar0284 y muchas gracias a sus comentarios por la parte que me toca; en esto influye mucho la suerte, pero tambien la constancia para buscar a los animales en su hábitat, ya que a fuerza de constancia se aprenden sus costumbres, lo que facilita mucho los acercamientos. Además, yo tengo la suerte de vivir en dos sitios donde la fauna abunda: la zona del azud de Badajoz es ZEPA (zona de especial protección de aves), y donde tengo mi casa en la Serena pertenece a la red Natura 2000, y esto facilita mucho las cosas.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Bienvenida, Luján, bienvenida, que en el mensaje anterior de ella, en este mismo hilo, está "gratamente impresionada".


Ups!

Mil perdones.

Eso me pasa por leer por encima y con poco tiempo.

----------


## Los terrines

Os subo unas fotos de unas garzas reales que tomé ayer en la zona del azud, por la orilla izquierda:



















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La tercera es una pasada, menudas fotazas en vuelo  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado sábado:

Primero unas garcillas en unos eucaliptus:





A continuación un bando de cormoranes grandes (creo):



Y ahora uno solo:



Estas dos nos muestran un azulón:





Aquí unos azulones con unas cigüeñuelas:



Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Así es Los Terrines, los cormoranes grandes están empezando a poblar todos nuestras zonas húmedas y a zampar los peces que las habitan...
Que asco de bichos!! :Mad:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas del pasado domingo:



Estos dos son los mismos de la primera foto, debajo del puente viejo:









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-0...0/IMG_1976.jpg









Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Termino con éstas:







Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del domingo en la zona de el pico, empezando por una aguililla calzada (creo):





Otras dos de una garza real:





Otras de un milano:









Y termino con  varias de hace unos días de unos cormoranes grandes que estaban pescando en la zona de azud; estaban por debajo del azud, mirando hacia él, a la espera de los peces que bajaban con la corriente:



Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Termino con más de  los cormoranes:



















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Que asco de cormoranes!! Dentro de unos años serán un grave problema!! :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que asco de cormoranes!! Dentro de unos años serán un grave problema!!


Aquí en la presa de Montijo hay una plaga impresionante, cada invierno hay más  :Mad:

----------


## No Registrado

> Que asco de cormoranes!! Dentro de unos años serán un grave problema!!



¿Dentro de unos años...?

YA ES UN GRAN PROBLEMA.

----------


## REEGE

> ¿Dentro de unos años...?
> YA ES UN GRAN PROBLEMA.


Hola no registrado, ya se que ahora mismo el Cormoran, Pez gato, Siluro, Mejillón Cebra, Camalote... son un GRAVE PROBLEMA, aunque aún no queramos darnos cuenta!! Pronto éstos bichos serán muy temidos y perseguidos si se quiere tener unos mejores ecosistemas.
Debemos actuar ya e intentar controlarlos o si es necesario erradicarlos.

----------


## perdiguera

El problema más grave son los que los introducen y los que se jactan de no matarlos. El cormorán, el pez gato, el siluro, el mejillón cebra etc... sólo son animales irracionales, los otros son teóricamente racionales.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del sábado pasado:

Un cormorán:



Una cigüeña:



Una garza real:



Y una gaviota posada en una farola del paseo fluvial:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

En mi visita de esta mañana al Guadiana en la zona del azud de la Granadilla, he hecho algunass fotos de aves; para empezar os pongo un cormorán grande, una garza real y una pareja de azulones:

















Y esto es todo por hoy, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues el domingo, además de fotografias garzas, cormoranes y ánades reales, también pude tomar algunas de pajaritos en el Guadiana, que espero que me ayudéis a identificar; aquí están:

















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Las primeras de pajarita de las nieves, las últimas de tarabilla común, creo en ambas.
Las centrales tengo dudas enormes.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, perdiguera, a ver si alguien nos ayuda a completar el trío.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Me encanta ésto de la identificación de aves... luego encima, como en cada época del año están diferentes!!!
Bueno la primera la tengo clara:
Lavandera blanca.
El segundo podría ser un carricerín???
Y el tercero si, es una tarabilla.

----------


## jason

Yo diría que las dos son tarabillas, la hembra y el macho.  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

> Yo diría que las dos son tarabillas, la hembra y el macho.


Pues me parece que tienes razón, jason, y, además, decirte que estaban muy cerca una de la otra, quizá no hubiera más de 20 metros entre ellas. Muchas gracias por la identificación.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado domingo en la zona del azud de la Granadilla; cormoranes y gaviotas:



















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunos bichitos de ayer, en el azud de la Granadilla, esta vez por la orilla derecha:

En la primera podéis ver un pez subiendo y lo quq queda de las obras de la escala de peces que comenzaron hace muy poco:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os pongo unas fotos de esta mañana, en el azud de la pesquera:











Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir las fotos de fauna del pasado domingo, empezando por las de la nutria que os subí en su hilo correspondiente, porque me parece que también deben estar en éste; y después, un monton de fotos de aves acuáticas que tomé en los azudes (¿se dice así?) de Badajoz:









Y sigo con las acuáticas:











Sigue...

----------


## Los terrines

Termino con éstas, por hoy:











También merodeaban por allí una rapaz y un cuadrúpedo:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

La rapaz puede ser una Perdicera??

----------


## Los terrines

> La rapaz puede ser una Perdicera??


Yo creo que no, REEGE, más bien un milano (posiblemente milano negro).

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos recién salidas del horno, ya que las he hecho esta mañana en la margen izquierda, entre el Puente Real y el azud de la Granadilla:





















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Cormoranes, Garcilla Bueyera, Azulones, Gallineta Común, Triguero y Tababilla!!
No está mal la variedad artista... y la calidad.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos de ayer en el azud de la Granadilla (esta vez con menos variedad, REEGE):

















Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunos patitos que tomé el sábado junto al puente viejo:





















Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado sábado en el azud de la Granadilla:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buernas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos de esta mañana; aquí tenéis unos martinetes:





Ahora, en vuelo:



Y éstas, que creo que son de un juvenil, también en vuelo:







Y, para terminar, la captura que me enseñó orgulloso un pescador, antes de devolverla al rio:



Un cordial saludo.

Edito porque tengo dudas del ejemplar juvenil, que tiene los ojos amarillos en lugar de rojos, por lo que podría tratarse de otra especie, quizás un juvenil de avetorillo común. Si alguien puede aclararlo, se lo agradeceré.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos más de ayer:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo subiendo mis capturas del sábado; ahora le toca el turno a un pequeñín, que pudiera ser un carricero tordal:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jason

También puede ser un buitrón.

Preciosas las fotos que compartes :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado sábado que aún no había subido:



















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas fotos de una garza real de ayer en la zona de el pico:






















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Creo que es así la frase:

_Sin duda, hay gente que ha nacido para salir en Discovery. Los terrines es uno de ellos..._ jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Sigo con las dotos del sábado; ahora le toca el turno a una gallineta que estaba oculta entre los nenúfares mexicanos que invaden el río:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con las fotos del pasado sábado; ahora le toca el turno a las gaviotas (la última de ellas con el almuerzo en el pico):



















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir algunas fotos del pasado sábado: unos patitos, un chorlitejo chico y un ave artificial provista de cámara fotográfica en el morro:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado domingo, empezando por una garza real en vuelo, y unos azulones:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Os pongo  más fotos de la última sesión, empezando por lo que creo que podría ser un polluelo de gallineta común:





Sigo con otras especies:

















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí las tenéis:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas fotos de ayer por la mañana:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos de ayer al amanecer en la zona del azud de la Granadilla:





















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

No se por qué las garzas reales están últimamente menos esquivas; os subo algunas en vuelo que he tomado esta mañana:















Y termino con una en el suelo:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

> No se por qué las garzas reales están últimamente menos esquivas


Los terines, seguro que esa pregunta tiene una respuesta o un conjunto de repuestas.

Referente al cazador de fotos, la ropa es más indicada, el horario, la experiencia.
Referente al animal, la falta de alimento y aguantan más, la edad del los animales, incluso la temperatura para aves de ese tamaño.
Por decir algo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Francisco, creo que tienes razón, y lo principal es que las últimas garzas reales que he fotografiado son ejemplares jóvenes, que parecen ser más confiados; el último día, aunque no llevaba la vestimenta más adecuada, me permitieron hacer las fotos que habéis podido ver.

Últimamente estoy visitando a menudo la zona del pico porque he coincidido con un ejemplar de martín pescador, pero hasta ahora ha sido más listo que yo, por lo que no he sido capaz de fotografiarlo (cuando lo veo ya está volando, y, como disparo al salto y con focales fijas, no me ha dejado enfocarlo, aunque todo se andará). En la zona del martín hice estas fotos el pasado domingo:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas de esta mañana:













Y ahora, algunas en vuelo:









Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aquí tenéis unos pajarillos de ayer, en la margen izquierda, en la zona del azud de la Granadilla:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines me encantan las fotos, aquí tienes un seguidor.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Además de lospajaritos, el pasado domingo pude fotografiar otras aves; empiezo por los cormoranes grandes, que, después de mucho tiempo ausentes, ya están de huevo por aquí:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ayer por la mañana pude fotografiar una gaviota en vuelo que se me acercaba tanto que se salía del encuadre (llebaba montados 300 mm con un duplicador 2X lo que añadido al factor de multiplicación de la cámara (1,6) supone 960 mm; aquí tenéis las fotos:

















Es curioso, porque da la impresión de que tiene una lesión en una de las patas.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pues si que parece que tienen dañada la pata izquierda.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas del pasado domingo 6 de octubre, cormoranes, garzas reales, azulones y garcetas:













Ésta, con pez incluido, al fondo:







Y un chorlitejo (creo):



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines la última foto creo que es una lavandera.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos de ayer, empezando por una urraca que al parecer estaba desayunando:





Y unas garza reales:







Y, por último, un bando de cormoranes grandes volando en formación:



Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Estor cormoranes grandes estaban ayer junto al azud de la Granadilla:



















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

Azuer (06-ene-2014),F. Lázaro (06-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (06-ene-2014),perdiguera (06-ene-2014),willi (07-ene-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos de esta mañana, junto al puente viejo:

















Un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (18-ene-2014),perdiguera (18-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Cada vez te dejan acercarte más porque ya te conocen.
Preciosas.

----------

Los terrines (18-ene-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

> Cada vez te dejan acercarte más porque ya te conocen.
> Preciosas.


Además, perdiguera, creo recordar que hace unos años se tralsadaron bastantes patos desde el cercano parque de Castelar y se afincaron junto al puente de Palmas, donde son alimentados diariamente por ciudadanos que les llevan restos de alimentos (pan entre otros) diariamente, por lo que son muy permisivos con las personas; esos son los que me permiten primeros planos, los menos domésticos hay que "pelearlos" mucho más para conseguir acercamientos. Aquí os subo unas fotos de esta mañana en la zona del pico y el azud de la pesquera:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-abr-2014),frfmfrfm (19-ene-2014),perdiguera (19-ene-2014),willi (19-ene-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de hace un rato, primero unas garzas reales en la nueva escala de peces del azud de la Granadilla. y, a continuación, unas cigüeñuelas unos cientos de metros río abajo:



Un recorte de la anterior:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-abr-2014),frfmfrfm (12-abr-2014),Galán (14-abr-2014),perdiguera (13-ago-2015),santy (13-abr-2014),willi (13-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Preciosas fotos. Además hay que ver lo variada que es la fauna en Extremadura. Y lo desconocida tambien. Gracias Los terrines por dárnosla a conocer

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unas fotos de lo que creo que es un calamón común, que hasta ahora no os había mostrado, y que pude hacer el pasado 19 de octubre en la margen izquierda, entre el puente real y el azud de la granadilla:







Un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (25-oct-2014),HUESITO (25-oct-2014),Jonasino (25-oct-2014),perdiguera (13-ago-2015),sergi1907 (25-oct-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Esta mañana he dado un paseo entre el Puente Real y el azud de la Granadilla, y he podido fotografir unas garcillas cangrejeras (creo), y al llegar al azud he tomado algunas fotos de garzas reales, azulones y gaviotas encima de dicho azud:



















Un saludo cordial.

----------

frfmfrfm (04-nov-2014),HUESITO (31-oct-2014),perdiguera (13-ago-2015),willi (02-nov-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unos pajaritos de esta mañana entre el puente real y el azud de la Granadilla, margen izquierda:













Un saludo cordial.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (09-nov-2014),HUESITO (10-nov-2014),Josito1969 (13-ene-2016),perdiguera (13-ago-2015),REEGE (18-mar-2015),sergi1907 (09-nov-2014),termopar (12-sep-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches

Os subo algunas fotos de esta mañana en la zona del Pico:



















Saludos cordiales.

----------

aberroncho (06-mar-2015),F. Lázaro (06-mar-2015),HUESITO (07-mar-2015),Josito1969 (13-ene-2016),perdiguera (13-ago-2015),REEGE (18-mar-2015),termopar (12-sep-2015),willi (07-mar-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya mala leche que tenían esos perros, como para separarlos  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Los terrines

> Vaya mala leche que tenían esos perros, como para separarlos


Federico, estaban jugando, lo pasé en grande haciéndoles las fotos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

El pasado sábado 14 de marzo estuve dando un paseo por la margen derecha, en la zona del azud de la Granadilla, y pude fotografiar varias cigüeñuelas y una garza real que estuvo muy permisiva con mi presencia; aquí tenéis las fotos:











Y termino con dos del azud, con mucho ambiente:





Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (18-mar-2015),HUESITO (19-mar-2015),Josito1969 (13-ene-2016),perdiguera (13-ago-2015),REEGE (18-mar-2015),termopar (12-sep-2015),willi (19-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias los terrines por esas pedazos de fotos. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Esta mañana he estado en la zona del azud de la Granadilla, en su margen izquierda, y había gran actividad entre las aves. Para no cansaros, os voy a subir dos especies que creo que no había fotografiado antes en esta zona, un morito común y una espátula:











Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-abr-2015),Jonasino (02-abr-2015),Josito1969 (13-ene-2016),perdiguera (13-ago-2015),termopar (12-sep-2015),willi (02-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Bonitas fotos, de verdad. Que envidia

----------

Los terrines (02-abr-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

No te preocupes por subir fotos. :Smile: 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (03-abr-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os voy a subir algunas fotos de ayer en la zona de el pico:







Era la hora del desayuno:





Una garza imperial:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

aberroncho (13-ago-2015),F. Lázaro (15-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (13-ago-2015),HUESITO (13-ago-2015),Josito1969 (13-ene-2016),pablovelasco (13-ago-2015),perdiguera (13-ago-2015),sergi1907 (13-ago-2015),termopar (12-sep-2015),willi (14-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Bonita colección de garzas! :Smile: 
Las garza real es también relativamente abundante por aquí, pero la garza imperial nunca la he visto en Murcia, aunque se supone que se encuentran incluso en el centro de Murcia en el márgen del Segura.
Muy buenas fotos, de verdad.

----------

Los terrines (13-ago-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de esta mañana, en el azud de la Granadilla, margen izquierda; se trata de un morito común y una cigüeñuela:









Un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (12-sep-2015),frfmfrfm (12-sep-2015),HUESITO (12-sep-2015),Jonasino (12-sep-2015),REEGE (18-ene-2016),sergi1907 (12-sep-2015),termopar (12-sep-2015),willi (13-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ya te estaba echando de menos con tus pedazos de fotos. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (12-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Los terrines, ¿te animas a probar? Para las islas allí en Badajoz te vendría bien el artilugio jeje

----------

Los terrines (06-oct-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Vaya tela como se lo monta el personal.

Muchas gracias, Federico.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas fotos de esta mañana en la zona de el pico:

















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-ene-2016),FEDE (17-ene-2016),HUESITO (13-ene-2016),Jonasino (14-ene-2016),Josito1969 (13-ene-2016),perdiguera (13-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),suer (13-ene-2016),willi (18-ene-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Aqui están:











Y esto es  todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-ene-2016),FEDE (17-ene-2016),HUESITO (13-ene-2016),Jonasino (14-ene-2016),perdiguera (13-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),suer (13-ene-2016),willi (18-ene-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Encima del ánade real, es un pájaro moscón?¿

----------


## Los terrines

> Encima del ánade real, es un pájaro moscón?¿


La verdad, pablovelasco, es que es la primera ver que me encuentro con esta especie, y creo que sí, que se trata de un pájaro-moscón europeo. Es raro verlo en  en Extremadura.

----------


## Jonasino

¡Que fotos¡ Te superas a ti mismo Los terrines

----------

Los terrines (14-ene-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Una de las fotos del azulón... impresionante.
Pedazo de reportaje Los Terrines. Gracias.

----------

Los terrines (18-ene-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado viernes 5 de febrero; en la última (tomada desde mucha distancia), del cormorán grande, lleve en al pico una captura, que no soy capaz de identificar, pero pudiera ser un galápago:



















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (22-abr-2016),HUESITO (08-feb-2016),Jonasino (08-feb-2016),REEGE (12-feb-2016),willi (08-feb-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Como esto está muy parado, os voy a subir unas fotos de esta misma mañana en la zona del pico:

















Continúo.

----------

F. Lázaro (22-abr-2016),Jonasino (18-abr-2016),perdiguera (18-abr-2016),REEGE (18-abr-2016),willi (18-abr-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Más:















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

F. Lázaro (22-abr-2016),HUESITO (19-abr-2016),Jonasino (18-abr-2016),perdiguera (18-abr-2016),REEGE (18-abr-2016),willi (18-abr-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Acabo:















Un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (22-abr-2016),HUESITO (19-abr-2016),Jonasino (18-abr-2016),perdiguera (18-abr-2016),REEGE (18-abr-2016),willi (18-abr-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Una maravilla como siempre Los terrines. Gracias.

----------

Los terrines (18-abr-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Impresionantes

----------

Los terrines (18-abr-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos que hice ayer al amanecer en la zona del pico; una garcilla cangrejera aterrizando, y un martinete:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-jun-2016),HUESITO (03-jun-2016),Jonasino (03-jun-2016),perdiguera (03-jun-2016),willi (06-jun-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Como siempre fotos dificiles de superar. Gracias

----------

Los terrines (03-jun-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantásticas como siempre. Un saludo.

----------

Los terrines (04-jun-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir una foto del pasado 30 de junio, día en que cogí al vuelo, y, literalmente, cagando, a este martinete:



Un cordial saludo.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-ago-2017),frfmfrfm (23-jul-2017),Jonasino (25-jul-2017),perdiguera (01-ago-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya captura
Ni los de National Geographics

----------

Los terrines (01-ago-2017)

----------

